
Ask HN: How do homeless people usually find jobs? - essofluffy
Do shelters have job programs set in place? If so, do these programs have partnerships with employers? Are there specific &#x27;jobs for the homeless&#x27; sites?
======
ccvannorman
Why do you ask? Without context, it's difficult for an outsider to help. My
best guess is that they make a friend (who is willing to take a risk on them)
in a service industry and get a low-level job to start

I will point you towards Miracle Messages, a startup that helps homeless
connect with long-lost family, centered in Bay Area.

